# latest problem...window replacement



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

you could make your own stops? what is the size of the opening w" X H"


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Not sure what I need to be honest...


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Your set, Just gonna take a little work. First take down the vinyl siding panels on either side of the window. Im assuming you dont have a aluminum bending brake since your a home owner, SO go to home depot and buy some "never rot" vinyl/pvc brickmould, Or if your other windows have flat casing, buy some azek or neverot flat vinyl casing. Make a picture frame for the outside of the window, measure so that your picture frame overlaps onto the face of the window aprox 1/2" all the way around. When you install it, make sure you set the trim into a bead of silicone on the window and on the surrounding wall (this caulking is not meant to be visible) Also buy a piece aluminum window drip edge to go on top of your new casing. Then put J channel around the new trim, and re-install your siding, your going to have to trim the pieces when you re-install them Then get a tube of really good exterior caulking like OSI and run a bead between the new trim and the window.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

If you want the window sill look, go buy a pvc window sill and rip it down to fit and use it for the bottom of the picture frame kinda like a faux sill.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I just want to write this back to confirm. I will make a frame from the brickmould that will be a 1/2" small on the inside then the window is. I will then caulk the outside wall and install the moulding. Once that is up and nailed I will secure the window against this moulding? 

Where do I install the drip edge? 

Sorry for the clueless questions. I really am not this bad.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

gone_fishing said:


> I just want to write this back to confirm. I will make a frame from the brickmould that will be a 1/2" small on the inside then the window is. I will then caulk the outside wall and install the moulding. Once that is up and nailed I will secure the window against this moulding?
> 
> Where do I install the drip edge?
> 
> Sorry for the clueless questions. I really am not this bad.


yea, you got it right, the drip edge which is in the picture is going to sit on top of the picture frame, to keep water from going down between the frame and the house. If you gonna do a brickmould picture frame, make it up on a workbench, and glue the corners together, square it up and screw the corners together so you have something nice and tight. If you have a finish gun you can attach it to the house with some 3" finish nails. 

The replacement window is just gonna snug against it, the screws through the window jamb are whats gonna secure the window. DO NOT use latex or painters caulk when you do you final exposed bead of caulk between the frame and the window. Make sure you properly Tab your J channels when you put the siding back together


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

heres a picture of one i did a few years ago


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I put a self sealing membrane around the wood and installed the window today. I ran out of time but will be making the frame we discussed. Here is my next question...This window is inside of a covered porch. The only potential water is if it rains sideways since it's 2' inside of the roof. Do I need to drip edge?


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

Ehhhhhhhhh Yea kinda sorta not really, should be there, might not make a difference


----------



## johnrem (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes ,put it in.You may not have to worry too much about weather getting in,but if you wash your siding for instance ,(as you should),the drip edge will stop any leaks that otherwise would be possible through failed caulk.


----------

